# Copyright ?



## Mway-Tuning (5. November 2004)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das Thema jetzt im richtigen Thread gemacht habe, abe ich habe kein passenderes gefunden.

Kann mir einer sagen, wie weit man ein Bild ändern muss, damit das Copyright verfällt ?

Einige sagen ein kleiner Strich reicht schon, weil es dann nicht mehr das orginal Bild ist andere sagen wieder es muss sehr weit verfälsch werden.

Kennst sich vielleicht jemand damit aus ?


----------



## aTa (5. November 2004)

Ich denke mal das ist egal was und wie was geändert wird, sondern sobald man eben was verändert verletzt man das Copyright!
Weil das Copyright liegt ja auf dem ORIGINAL Bild.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (5. November 2004)

Also ich denke, wenn ich ein Bild benutze und es verändere bin ich ja der Urheber und das Copyright von der Veränderung gehört mir. Die Frage ist ja nur wie weit muss es verändert werden ?


----------



## chrisbergr (5. November 2004)

Aber wenn auf dem Original ein Copyright drauf ist, hast du kein Recht, dieses zu benutzen und zu ändern. Dafür brauchst du schon die Erlaubniß des Urhebers.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (5. November 2004)

muss das Copyright auf dem Bild vermerkt sein oder gilt das auch wenn da nichts steht !


----------



## aTa (5. November 2004)

´100% sicher kann ich es net sagen aber ich denke irgendwo muss schon was stehen


----------



## Dark_Fighter (5. November 2004)

NEIN ! Man hat auf alles ws man erstellt ein Urheber Recht, man müsste theoretisch nicht mal auf eine Website eins machen und man dürfte sie nicht klauen.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (5. November 2004)

also dürfte man im internet eigentlich garkein Bild benutzen den irgendjemand hat es ja mal gemach t!


----------



## rreen (5. November 2004)

jein! nehmen wir mal das beispiel eines von dir entworfenen logos: da du das logo selbst entworfen hast besitzt du somit das urheberrecht. wenn du vorhast dieses logo im öffentlichen bereich(werbung) zu verwenden solltest du es patentieren lassen. durch das patent besitzt du dann das urheberrecht und das copyright. durch freigeben der nutzung(lizenz) dürfen andere zb.geschäftpartner -dieses logo verwenden. diese freigabe der nutzung muss bei uns in österreich vertraglich von dir bewilligt werden. das urheberrecht hast aber du! du kannst aber dieses urheberrecht inkl. patent verkaufen- das ist aber für den käufer meistens teuer. anders bei einer werbeagentur: agentur macht das logo- patent wird aber durch kunden bei patentamt erworben- kunde überträgt dir das nutzungsrecht( ist meistens so oder agentur hat das urheberrecht und der kunde hat lizenz zur veröffentlichung

d.h. nix verwenden was nicht als lizenzfrei erhältlich ist sonst kann eine urheberrechtsklage kommen. fotografen verwenden diese form der klage sehr gern wenn sie wissen das die agentur nicht das urheberrecht hat


----------



## Ellie (6. November 2004)

Soweit ich informiert bin...

...unterliegen selbst entworfene, fotografierte, gemalte etc. Bilder dem Urheberrecht des Verfassers. Auch wenn man Teile eines Bildes für sich verwendet verletzt das schon geltendes Urheberrecht.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Bin ich ein Künstler und verwende Originale um z.B. Collagen zu machen, dann darf ich das unter Angabe des Copyrights, also wer das Oroginal hergestellt hat. Es muß dabei allerdings ein eigenes Produkt enstehen (ein Gemälde, Collage etc.).

Kopiere ich mir ein Bild zu privaten Zwekcen auf die Webseite (als Beispiel), dann darf ich das solange der Urheber nicht sagt: stop, das darfst Du aber nicht. Also bis zur Abmahnung bekommt man keine Probleme. Man sollte, wo der Urheber ersichtlich ist, um Erlaubnis fragen.

Nutze ich ein Bild zu Werbe- oder anderen gewerblichen Zwecken ist das nicht erlaubt und man muß den Urheber um Erlaubis fragen. Schließlich versuche ich mit Hilfe eines fremden Logos oder Bildes für mich mehr Erfolg zu haben.

Ich hatte mal eine interessante Diskussion im Geschäft. Da hing ein Tic-Tac-Toe T-Shirt im Schaufenster für Textildruck. Das war nciht korrekt und mußte herausgenommen werden. Zu privaten Zwecken darf sich zwar jede Privatperson das Bild vom Star auf ein T-Shirt drucken lassen, aber wenn wir damals diese Shirts vorab produziert hätten wäre es Markenklau gewesen und strafbar.

Ein Patent ist dafür übrigens überhaupt nicht notwendig. Patente sind erstens teuer und gewährleisten für den Inhaber lediglich einen Zeitpunkt nachweisen zu können, ab wann das Objekt regisitriert wurde. Nur wichtig um Klagen führen zu können. Es genügt für "uns armen Schlucker" das Bild, Objekt in einem verschlossenen Umschlag sich selbst zu schicken und hinterher verschlossen aufzubewahren. Gilt vor Gericht durch den Poststempel.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## Mway-Tuning (7. November 2004)

sehr aufschlussreich vielen dank !

Aber ich denke um alles über dieses Thema zu wissen muss man schon studiert haben !


----------



## X-trOn (8. November 2004)

Also da hast du sicher recht! um alles zu wissen muss man schon studiert haben, oder sich zu mindest einige zeit lang eingelesen haben.

Als Grundsatz fürs Web gilt aber:

Wenn möglich Frag den Besitzer der Bilder ob du sie haben darfst. Sehr viele werden sich freun das irgendwer ihre Bilder nimmt und dir gerne das OK geben.

Wenn nicht möglich, dann kommts drauf an was du machen willst. Wenn du eine Geburtstagseinladung für deine Oma machst die 10 Leute kriegen wird  egal sein ob du das bild habendarfst oder nicht, aber es ist gesetzeswidrig! Wenn du aber eine Landesweite Werbecampagne machen willst dann würd ichs mir überlegen......

PS: Das mit der Collage stimmt! allerdings gilt es vor gericht meist nicht wenn bilder nur digital verändert wurden! 
Und den Trick mit dem Brief sollten sich die Fotografen unter euch auch merken, der is gut

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## mikkele (17. November 2004)

Jetzt hab ich auch nomal ne Fage zu dem Thema:

Ich habe ein Puzzle (und ein Poster) mit dem Bild von Leonardo da Vinci (Der Mann im Kreis u. Quadrat)
Die Urheberrechte in diesem Bild liegen nicht bei mir... eh klar  
Bsp.: Wenn ich dieses Puzzle (oder Poster) abfotografiere, bin ich der Urheber des Fotos. Darf ich dieses Foto verwenden?

@Ellie: den Trick mit dem Brief habe ich auch schon gehört (aber mit ner DemoCD), ist super. Was ich nicht weiß, muss ich mir den Brief schicken, *bevor* mein Bild/Sound ein Anderer verwendet? Das heisst, ich müsste jedes Original per Brief an mich schicken, und habe es lebenslänglich bei mir, aber nicht zugänglich (da der Brief ja nicht geöffnet werden darf)?  

Danke
Mikkele


----------



## da_Dj (18. November 2004)

Möglichst nachdem du das was du an dich schickst fertig hast. Sonst könntest du es ja auch "geklaut" haben und nachträglich an dich schicken.

Was das Bild mit da Vinci angeht, da wird wohl kein © mehr drauf liegen, aber einfach etwas abfotografieren und die Fotografie als eigenes © wird wohl auch nicht gehen ... dann könnte man auch den ganzen Tag Musik mit schneiden, sagen die Tonbänder sind schliesslich deine und ohne GEMA Gebühren große Veranstaltungen aufführen


----------



## X-trOn (22. November 2004)

Ja genau in der Zugänglichkeit liegt auch der Nachteil dieser Methode. Bei vielen Dingen kann man das Problem aber durch Kopiern leicht umgehn, ich mein lass von deinen Fotos einfach zwei Abzüge machen, oder kopier deine DemoCDs vor dem Abschicken.

Ich hätte allerdings eine Frage: Wie macht ihr das bei Digitalen Fotos? ich mein Einfach nur Ausdrucken und dann schicken? oder auf CD brennen und dann schicken? Würde das vor Gericht ausreichen? ich mein das Datum kann man ja sehr leicht verändern? Und ausdrucken kann es doch auch jeder. 


Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. November 2004)

da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Möglichst nachdem du das was du an dich schickst fertig hast. Sonst könntest du es ja auch "geklaut" haben und nachträglich an dich schicken.
> 
> Was das Bild mit da Vinci angeht, da wird wohl kein © mehr drauf liegen, aber einfach etwas abfotografieren und die Fotografie als eigenes © wird wohl auch nicht gehen ... dann könnte man auch den ganzen Tag Musik mit schneiden, sagen die Tonbänder sind schliesslich deine und ohne GEMA Gebühren große Veranstaltungen aufführen


Selbst wenn die Musik 100% selbstgemacht ist muss man Gema zahlen beim öffentlichem Aufführen, zumindest muste damals unser Gastgeber dafür Zahlen.

Das mit dem Fotografieren war demletzt doch noch bei "Genial Daneben" als Frage.
Da hatte ein Hotel ein Bild von einem Künstler ( und ja der lebt noch  ) in der Empfangshalle oder irgendwo sonst hängen.
Von diesem Raum wurde ein Bild gemacht für die Postkarte, am ende mussten die das Bild von dem Künstler aus dem Bild für die Postkarte herausnehmen weil sie dafür keine Erlaubniss hatten.
Das Ende vom Lied war das tausende von bereits gedrückten Karten ausgestanzt wurden, und anstatt der Kunst dort nun ein Loch zu sehen ist


----------

